# Video Library



## blacky6093 (Jun 18, 2009)

Good afternoon. I don't know if I'm in the correct forum, but here it goes.
I am wanting to transfer all of my DVD's to HD and be able to access them from my television and or Home theater system or DVR. Theater system is Panasonic "HTB" and dvr is samsung (Time Warner). I have a home network set up now and would like to know if getting a laptop for tv room (42" Vizio LCD w/3 HDMI) is the right way to start, using laptop to access external HD on network. Can anyone point me in the right direction to get started? Will a laptop video card be good enough to hook to tv and still get HiDef quality?


----------

